# How long does it take for redundancy to come through



## Carolam (8 Apr 2011)

Hi, i was wondering if you could help me. my wife has been made redundant on the 25th March last. How long should it take for the redundancy to come through? We were under the impression that it would come through straight away but she has been told by payroll that it will take up on six months! Is this the norm? She has been employed by a state run body so i thought her redundancy would come straight through in the coming weeks. thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Ildánach (11 Apr 2011)

Depends on the company, some companies will pay you with the last paycheque, others can be more problematic.  State bodies are usually better than most.  If there is a delay and she's in the Union, get them onto it.  If not in the Union, then she could raise the delay individually.  For a state run body that has no excuse for paying it, it shouldn't take 6 weeks, nevermind 6 months!!


----------



## debbieb35 (5 Jun 2011)

*lost*

can any1 tell me how to post new threads,im new to this tanx


----------



## beffers (5 Jun 2011)

Go back to the main Redundancy, unemployment & jobseekers SW entitlements thread home page.

Click on New Topic, in the upper left hand corner.

Post your title of your problem/question in the Title box, in a way that will tell people what the nature of your problem/question is. The title of this thread is a perfect example of that.

Then post details of your problem/question in the box below that, using real English and punctuation, not text speak.


----------

